# AtiTool24 turned my x800p fan off, cant get it back on??



## Dissolved (Jun 16, 2005)

i didnt notice it, but i guess after installing ATI tool 24 it seemed to turn my gpu fan on my x800pro off.

i tryed changeing setings, uninstalling, reinstalling.. i got the fan to spin once, then i opened ati tool to check something and it turned off again. and it wont go back on. i also, upgraded my drivers from 5.4 to 5.6, and the fan is still dead. installed riva turner and tryed changeing the fan speed, and its still off...

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't know?  But, be careful of the temps on your card if you don't have a fan running.


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 16, 2005)

hm u have to restart every time because the fan speeds are made by widows kernel and this thing give the speeds up after a reboot. so disable fan speed maual adjustment and restart shpuld run fine


----------



## Dissolved (Jun 16, 2005)

tryed many times, and it wont turn back on..


----------



## Dissolved (Jun 16, 2005)

not sure how i fixed it but..

i got ver23 to install, and i set it to 100% override, and rebooted a few times, still didnt work, left to shower, and an hour later it was running...

Talking to the man, told me to install v24, and to my surprize it seems to be working again..

so time to go load my oc profiles and test..


----------

